# Désolé d'interronpre le silence mais ....



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2001)

Tout d'abord salut aux quelques abitués de ce forum!!

J' aurais besoin de savoire si "les partitions" dédier à Linux peuvent etre placé sur un disc externe FireWare.
Si oui quel est la procédure à suivre: Est elle identique a la procédure donné par les fabriquants ????  etc.....

Je remerci d'avance les personnes qui me répondrons!!!!!

@+


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (10 Avril 2001)

Tu veux dire un disque externe FireWire ???


Ben je ne croit pas que Linux accepte, à part peut -être la denière LinuxPPC, mais je ne croit pas.....
Quand tu penses que y'a même pas un an, Linux ne géré pas correctement L'uSB, ne lui demande pas le Firewire trop vite non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





znfin, ca coute rien d'essayer... on sait jamais.. des fois que..... essaye toujours et dis noujs si ca marche.....
perso j'ai pas de disque FireWire, donc je peux pas tester.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2001)

Merci de ta réponse...

On n'a pas l'impression de se sentir seul sur ce forum quand on est tout seul a répondre????

J'ai demandé si on pouvait installer Linux sur un disque externe (fireware) pour savoir si je pouvais en acheter un et mêtre linux deçus. J'ai téléchargé Linux PPC 2000 Q4 et je ne l'ai pas encore installé... ...il faut initialiser le disque...
Je ne sais pas si j'en achète quand même un alors que linux peut ne pas fonctionner.
Je vais essayer de récolter des infos sur les sites américain et j'en reparlerais (si ça fonctionne).

Si quelqu'un a une réponse, je serais toujours preneur...

Merci d'avance.

@+


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (10 Avril 2001)

Excuse moi de cette imcompréhension.......

Mais pour ce je ne sais pas...
je croit qu'il y est de problème, mais renseigne toi quand même


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2001)

J'ai une question con:

est-ce que je peux installer Linux PPC sur un disque USB alors ? 

Merci.

shab


----------



## PowerMike (11 Avril 2001)

Je crois que dd usb externe ca doit etre dur a faire marcher, le mieux c est de regarder le FAQ-oMATIc je crois sur LinuxPPC.org ils doivent en parler ...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (11 Avril 2001)

Bonne réponse de monsieur PowerMike  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EN effet, je doute que ca marche, mais ca dépend du noyau de la dernière version de LinuxPPC. Je connais pas trop LinuxPPC, mais si elle est assez récente, ca doti pouvoir marcher....
Encore une fois, c'est ca Linux, on teste, et on dit si ca marche ou pas


----------

